# jury duty- sigh



## artsy1

morning everyone- has anyone done jury duty? i got picked - any experiences i'd love to hear, not too enthusiastic about it, but doubt there is a way to get out of it- i hate being away from the house, with the chickens to play with and art to create...


----------



## Roslyn

Well, maybe you need a pick me up, watch this little video.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I got to sit next to Nolan Ryan once, but I've never been selected, only called back. 

I have had to appear many times.


----------



## havasu

I feel it is my duty to serve, but once they find out my former occupation, I am immediately excused. makes for a big headache once a year for me.


----------



## RiverOtter54

havasu said:


> I feel it is my duty to serve, but once they find out my former occupation, I am immediately excused. makes for a big headache once a year for me.


And the former occupation is?


----------



## Jim

I was picked once, we declared the guy guilty, then after the verdict we were told the rest of the story, and advised the guy to appeal so his new evidence could be told. Basically his first plea was guilty of the charges, what we later learned, his plea was entered because he could not get to the courthouse he was being called to. Basically ins co and lawyers against a guy that was representing himself.


----------



## Mamachickof14

My husband and I get called quite often...just during the picking of the jury we are paid $40. a day...think I was there 3 days...made a nice little $$ stash! (for chickens) Never was picked??? It was very interesting how the court system works. Jen


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Numerous times;*



artsy1 said:


> morning everyone- has anyone done jury duty? i got picked - any experiences i'd love to hear, not too enthusiastic about it, but doubt there is a way to get out of it- i hate being away from the house, with the chickens to play with and art to create...


I have often been called but only chosen once. My son is now a police officer and I'm often excused by the plaintiff's attorney. I feel it's a duty we owe. We may be in need of a jury sometime, though I hope not.

What I learned from one of the elders at the time is that you can only rule on "what we know". It's up to the attorney for or against to prove guilt or innocence.

I have seen people excused because they had livestock to tend to. This may help if it's to be a sequestered jury. Say for a possible extended felony trial.


----------



## havasu

RiverOtter54 said:


> And the former occupation is?


Law enforcement...


----------



## artsy1

sooo, when you get called, you aren't necessarily in a jury? hmmm.... strange system... so they have you go there, then screen people? they say you get through that, you stay until they decide whether they need you??


----------



## havasu

As an active duty police officer, we are exempt from Jury Duty, because neither side really wants you. The defense believes your mind is tainted to believe anyone in the system is guilty as charged, and the prosecution is afraid that you will look beyond what evidence is presented, causing a miss trial or appeal. The minute you retire, you are no longer exempt, but after all the time and trouble to attend, you will only get excused as you are being selected for a jury. My last duty took an entire week for them to ask what my former occupation was, then I was excused. I myself would love to make it to a jury, but the system is broken.


----------



## Sundancers

I've done it three times but I could have gotten out of it because I'm with fire service.

It is eye opening ... and what make America great!

This is IMO ...


----------



## fuzziebutt

I live about 70 miles from Birmingham, Alabama. I got the letter in the mail that I was to appear for Federal Grand Jury in Birmingham on such and such a date. I called and begged, and cried, and pleaded, and slung snot, and nothing worked, so I had a suitcase packed, borrowed some money for a cheap motel in downtown Birmingham, and showed up. The judge said "Anyone that wants out now can get out, too many showed up. Last chance". Well, this was personal now, I was there, and I was pissed, so I was gonna stay. I pulled the old bump on a log trick, and sat quiet. THEN, the Judge says, "Ok, this is Federal Grand Jury, we will all meet here the last Wednesday, Thursday and Friday of each month for the next six months..."


----------



## BigECart

artsy1 said:


> sooo, when you get called, you aren't necessarily in a jury? hmmm.... strange system... so they have you go there, then screen people? they say you get through that, you stay until they decide whether they need you??


The way it works in my county is that they call a certain number of people every week. This is the jury pool. They give a phone number to call the night before. If there are no trials or last minute plea deals, there is a message for you to not go. If you do go, they select juries for the trials. One time they had two juries plus a grand jury.

To actually sit on a jury, they lawyers/judge will ask questions related to the case. Do you know anyone involved in the trial, have you ever had a (medical condition, vehicular accident, etc.)? The lawyers can specify a certain number of individuals that they do not want on the jury.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> I've done it three times but I could have gotten out of it because I'm with fire service.
> 
> It is eye opening ... and what make America great!
> 
> This is IMO ...


I agree 100%. I would want someone like myself on my jury, someone who wants to be there as they understand that's one of the things that makes the US great.


----------



## artsy1

i spent some time online reading what to expect, so that combined with your all insights, i think i'm ok with it, being an introverted workaholic can have it challenges!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

havasu said:


> As an active duty police officer, we are exempt from Jury Duty, because neither side really wants you. The defense believes your mind is tainted to believe anyone in the system is guilty as charged, and the prosecution is afraid that you will look beyond what evidence is presented, causing a miss trial or appeal. The minute you retire, you are no longer exempt, but after all the time and trouble to attend, you will only get excused as you are being selected for a jury. My last duty took an entire week for them to ask what my former occupation was, then I was excused. I myself would love to make it to a jury, but the system is broken.


My Dad got called not to long ago, went in, waved at the judge and was excused. He'd been friends with him for 20+ years.



artsy1 said:


> i spent some time online reading what to expect, so that combined with your all insights, i think i'm ok with it, being an introverted workaholic can have it challenges!


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Texasgirl

For some reason revealing my mother went to law school while I was growing up makes me a target for being picked. So I don't share that anymore. Since moving out to the boonies, I have only been picked once but was given a number to call the night before to make sure I would have to show up. I did not have to show up as it was canceled. One of the perks of living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Texasgirl

havasu said:


> As an active duty police officer, we are exempt from Jury Duty, because neither side really wants you. The defense believes your mind is tainted to believe anyone in the system is guilty as charged, and the prosecution is afraid that you will look beyond what evidence is presented, causing a miss trial or appeal. The minute you retire, you are no longer exempt, but after all the time and trouble to attend, you will only get excused as you are being selected for a jury. My last duty took an entire week for them to ask what my former occupation was, then I was excused. I myself would love to make it to a jury, but the system is broken.


My mom use to work for the State of CA. She was an attorney. She got called for jury duty once and had to show up daily for a week. For some reason no one wanted her on the jury  and after the 2nd day was told not to bother showing up. They told her "if we need you we will give you a call".

I also have a friend who was a jail chaplain for several decades and until recently volunteered at the parole office, so he knows a lot of paroles. He never gets picked either.


----------



## artsy1

well, i'll let you all know, be there tomorow morning for 'orientation' which is supposed to clear up confusion according to the paperwork... doesn't take much to confuse me... Anyway, will be armed with ebooks(on my phone, they permit them but not in the courtroom) and yarn and crochet hook(plastic) - and of course the ever present sketchbook... we live in a small town- grew up in San Diego, so anything smaller than that seems like a small town to me!


----------



## Sundancers

It will be alright. 

And after it is over ... I want to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Roslyn

You can crochet?? That's not too bad I take my knitting or crochet everywhere I go. I was in the holding area for my kidney surgery crocheting hexagon granny's as fast as I could. It helped calm my nerves. They finally made me put it away once I was wheeled into the freezing cold "meat locker" they call a surgery room. Still brings back nightmares.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> You can crochet?? That's not too bad I take my knitting or crochet everywhere I go. I was in the holding area for my kidney surgery crocheting hexagon granny's as fast as I could. It helped calm my nerves. They finally made me put it away once I was wheeled into the freezing cold "meat locker" they call a surgery room. Still brings back nightmares.


I take books. Always have on in my back pocket.


----------



## artsy1

back from jury orientation- looks like 3 weeks calling in every day to see if i am needed- so it won't be back to back days, thank God! I was really stressed over that, crocheting was no problem, i took wooden hooks- i was also surprised to have the whole court say the Pledge of Allegiance, with all the political correctness in this country- it was a pleasant surprise- yes i crochet, easy to carry along and it has helped with my arthritic hands- being an artist, i can let my hands get stiff- crocheting helps- when i was little i begged my grandma to teach me, she stalled for a long time- said she couldn't read directions cause she crocheted 'german style' not sure what that is, she finally relented- and no i can't figure out directions either..


----------



## Sundancers

artsy1 said:


> when i was little i begged my grandma to teach me, she stalled for a long time- said she couldn't read directions cause she crocheted 'german style' not sure what that is, she finally relented- and no i can't figure out directions either..


Thanks for the memory and the smile ... A special grandma, just like mine.  Someone can give me a written pattern and I'm lost but if I can see a project I can work it out. 

Thanks!


----------



## artsy1

Sundancers said:


> Thanks for the memory and the smile ... A special grandma, just like mine.  Someone can give me a written pattern and I'm lost but if I can see a project I can work it out.
> 
> Thanks!


yep thats how i do it too, have talked to lots of ladies the same way- is there a crochet thread here on the forum?


----------



## Sundancers

artsy1 said:


> yep thats how i do it too, have talked to lots of ladies the same way- is there a crochet thread here on the forum?


Yes, Not very active but ...

http://www.chickenforum.com/f37/knit-crochet-985/


----------



## artsy1

maybe we need to get it moving again?? hmmmmm


----------



## fuzziebutt

The next time they tell you to come it, sit in there quietly, listening intently, while chewing on the hem of your shirt.


----------



## artsy1

so the next dilemma...sheesh...we live out in the country, but at the bottom of a hill that isn't accessible in snow.... so now they have issued a winter storm advisory for the first part of the week... gonna have to call tomorow and warn them, if we get snow there is no way to get in to town....


----------



## Energyvet

I'm so done with Winter.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We never even got it down here.


----------



## artsy1

it turned north and all we got was rain...ohhhh sooo soggy!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We had an impressive wind storm last night. It was booming all through the night.


----------



## artsy1

another week of jury duty ahead- i must say though, it is interesting how the system works, i'll pop in when i get a chance


----------



## ChickenAdmin

My MIL was called in. She's excited hasn't been called in 20 years.


----------



## artsy1

i have found it is very eye opening, yesterdays selection was one i didn't want to stand on, a high profile murder case- they had armed guards all over the place, much as i was apprehensive about jury duty, i am glad i am having it, quite interesting


----------



## havasu

Have you been selected to sit on this high profile jury?


----------



## ChickenAdmin

artsy1 said:


> i have found it is very eye opening, yesterdays selection was one i didn't want to stand on, a high profile murder case- they had armed guards all over the place, much as i was apprehensive about jury duty, i am glad i am having it, quite interesting





havasu said:


> Have you been selected to sit on this high profile jury?


That's what I want to know!


----------



## artsy1

Austin said:


> That's what I want to know!


Not that one, but they have another for tomorrow. Have a civil one today-

here is a link to whats going on in our little town....

http://muskogeephoenix.com/local/x657746727/Weeping-watchers-slow-murder-trial


----------



## ChickenAdmin

artsy1 said:


> Not that one, but they have another for tomorrow. Have a civil one today-
> 
> here is a link to whats going on in our little town....
> 
> http://muskogeephoenix.com/local/x657746727/Weeping-watchers-slow-murder-trial


Wow. It sounds like just another senseless murder.


----------



## Energyvet

Here's what happened to me yesterday. Lol


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've had those hairs raise on the back of my neck before and decided not to go somewhere or do something. 

Better to regret not going than to regret going.


----------



## Roslyn

Wow


----------



## Energyvet

It was good to choose to live.


----------



## artsy1

Jury duty was done friday, honestly was very enlightening, i really appreciate how our system is set up, being in a small town, they had a problem getting jurors that didn't know each other... glad its done, but glad i did it too...


----------



## ChickenAdmin

So did you get to sit on the Jury?


----------



## artsy1

i sat on one, a car accident, almost sat on the murder trial, another almost a molestation case- glad i missed that one! then last week had lots of almosts, according to the judge we help settle 6 cases in one morning, the individuals decided to settle out of court rather than a jury trial-


----------



## KeyMan

Welcome to the registered to vote crowd. I have to go Monday week. The letter said coat and tie. Thank goodness their website said recommended but not necessary. I am a shorts, t-shirt and birkenstock sandals kinda guy.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

KeyMan said:


> Welcome to the registered to vote crowd. I have to go Monday week. The letter said coat and tie. Thank goodness their website said recommended but not necessary. I am a shorts, t-shirt and birkenstock sandals kinda guy.


I put in shoes when I have to go, and wear appropriate attire, but I have never put on suit for jury duty.


----------



## havasu

I agree, suits are an overkill for jury duty, but in my area, shorts are prohibited. Just throwing it out there in case your jurisdiction is the same.


----------



## kitz

I was picked for a drug case and during the interview they asked me a question i told them i dont have a problem with pot and i got out of it.


----------



## Amysaviary

Hi I am new here but this caught my eye. Last year I was called to jury duty. They picked for 3 cases and I got picked for each 1. Never had to go before so it was pretty cool to see how things work. Made a few bucks. Lol but glad I did it.


----------



## KeyMan

Oh I didn't tell all I guess. No shorts for sure, not even jeans. Gotta be a button up shirt and slacks. I have been called for jury duty twice before....but had court myself 1st time and was overseas working second time. So now I am 56 years old and retired and looking forward to going at least one time. Hopefully my hang-em all attitude wont get me thrown out.


----------



## artsy1

basically dress like you would to go to church, nothing to draw attention to yourself- it really is worth the experience- i look at trials and legal things a bit different now-


----------



## Sundancers

artsy1 said:


> it really is worth the experience- i look at trials and legal things a bit different now-


Funny how that happens ... For I did the same thing.


----------



## artsy1

i really think folks are ignorant of the process, the interviewing of jurors to ensure no bias and the fair trial, really it is quite educational


----------



## KeyMan

American society has become caught up in a mad rush, to take care of ME ME ME. It's very sad to watch my grand kids and kids,and half the world all caught up in texting and their whole life is centered around a DARN Phone. I don't even have texting on mine and NEVER want it! 


Sorry for a RANT but I am really disappointed in our country. I have 16 years in service 26 years working for the govt. and my eye's water when they play the star spangled banner. But our Govt. Officials are ALL a bunch of CROOK'S. Thank God for my little country plot.


----------



## KeyMan

And Thank God for Chicken's Too!!!


----------



## artsy1

i hear you on it, i think thats what impacted me at jury duty, there is hope if the system is working honorably- on the electronics, asked my grandson what he would do if there were no electricity, he was speechless, the idea of no games, phones etc what beyond his thinking and he couldn't get his brain wrapped around it


----------



## ChickenAdmin

havasu said:


> I agree, suits are an overkill for jury duty, but in my area, shorts are prohibited. Just throwing it out there in case your jurisdiction is the same.


They are in mine as well. Sandals too. I always carry shoes in my trunk. They did not give any ladies a hard time about sandals, just me.

That was along time ago though.


----------



## Energyvet

I'm 53, raise chickens on my own (husband moved out to be with girlfriend 7 months ago.). I've always had a garden, I'm taking Master Gardening Classes. I'm getting back to the earth as much as I can to grow clean food. I'm a homeopath and pretty much refuse to buy into big pharma and "western medicine." "The cure for cancer is BS!" There have been plenty of cures for cancer heart disease etc but the medical money machine won't let you use them or know about them. 

I gotta tell you I'm part of the zeitgeist movement. And I don't know how I functioned before my iPhone. I love my phone and the Internet. It's the best thing that has happened to this world in a very long time. Thank you Steve Jobs! Any information you ever wanted in the palm of your hand at any time of the day or night. No government secrets or coups or secret mass shootings because someone always has a phone ready to tweet or take pictures. If you're not part of this cutting edge of information, then move over because you're going to be left behind. 

Wake up sheeple! They've been lying to us since before Nixon. The very rich are taking over this country and eventually the world in a very systematic way. We're all just cattle. 

In my opinion..... as I step off the soap box.


----------



## KeyMan

I agree with you Energyvet, the internet and finding out about ANYTHING in a second on line RULES. I just hate the way people are glued to their texting, lost ass life's. As far as the other, you are absolutly correct, they have had car engines to get probably double the gas milage but oil company's silenced that. But we can't fix it. SAD!


----------



## Energyvet

Sad - confused - hopeless. Most days anyway.


----------



## artsy1

well, all you can do is learn as much as available, and make your corner of the world better-  can't change the much but your spot in the world..


----------



## Energyvet

I'm only responsible for myself and my actions.....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Energyvet said:


> I'm 53, raise chickens on my own (husband moved out to be with girlfriend 7 months ago.). I've always had a garden, I'm taking Master Gardening Classes. I'm getting back to the earth as much as I can to grow clean food. I'm a homeopath and pretty much refuse to buy into big pharma and "western medicine." "The cure for cancer is BS!" There have been plenty of cures for cancer heart disease etc but the medical money machine won't let you use them or know about them.
> 
> I gotta tell you I'm part of the zeitgeist movement. And I don't know how I functioned before my iPhone. I love my phone and the Internet. It's the best thing that has happened to this world in a very long time. Thank you Steve Jobs! Any information you ever wanted in the palm of your hand at any time of the day or night. No government secrets or coups or secret mass shootings because someone always has a phone ready to tweet or take pictures. If you're not part of this cutting edge of information, then move over because you're going to be left behind.
> 
> Wake up sheeple! They've been lying to us since before Nixon. The very rich are taking over this country and eventually the world in a very systematic way. We're all just cattle.
> 
> In my opinion..... as I step off the soap box.


I agree with the fact we're now an Oligarchy.


----------



## Energyvet

Sad days. :-(


----------



## KeyMan

This country of ours is slowly going down the crapper!


----------



## Energyvet

Yup. Being systematically being taken over by a select few rich families. Zeitgeist, my friend. Check it out. Better to know.


----------



## profwirick

Energyvet said:


> Sad - confused - hopeless. Most days anyway.


I have to say, your compassion and chicken help are noticed here. I'm sorry you are in such a down place


----------



## Energyvet

I hope so. I try to live by example. Yoga helps too. Chicken forum has been a big part of keeping me afloat.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I do Tai Chi. I've thought about yoga.

What style of yoga are you involved with?


----------



## Energyvet

Vinyasa, hatha.... I've only been really active for a year and a half. Lost a bunch of weight so it's easier to practice now. (76 pounds as of last month) The philosophy has gotten me through all this hardship and turmoil of late. Without the physical and philosophical aspects of Yoga, I really doubt I would have had the strength to get through these past two years. My son and I practice together when he's home so it's another way for us to bond, too.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

That's cool! My Dad would never consider it although it would probably benefit him the most.


----------



## Energyvet

Live by example. 

Be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------

